# Tar on the drive way !



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Went looked at a exterior today , ho asked if there was anything I could do about this !!! 









Tar tire trAcks OMG .
Thinking maybe mricatic " spelling acid or something . ? Anybody got any suggestions .


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think muriatic will do it. A hot mix of sodium hydroxide would be a better bet, I'm sure PressurePros will know better than I. 

Sodium hydroxide being a very powerful caustic degreaser it will attack the tar not the concrete.

Muriatic acid will attack the concrete, not so much the tar.

Obviously you would price the whole driveway, unless they are okay with 2 extremely clean stripes lol


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking steam is going to be a major helper in whatever you use.

I don't know that cold water will cut that.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks like there is a layer of mold and dirt there now. Should have hindered the tar's adhesion. May come off scrubbing your foot across it when wet. If it does cold water should do just fine.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking a hot water system , they tried washing already . But Nothing really big 
And cold water as well . 
Thanks everybody


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

hot water, caustic soda beeds, potassium hydroxide.

You can find 10.5 sodium hypo mixed with caustic and potassium hydro in main drain line cleaner in Home Depot. Black 1 gallon bottle in a clear bag....10 dollars a gallon. I would mix in a pump sprayer straight and apply to tire marks and hot water pc.

Most likely will end up having to clean all of the driveway with a decent chem mix to even it out when your done.

Just trying to help...

Thomas


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

after reading this again, I want to say this would be what I would try...

and maybe call a local asphalt parking lot company and see what they use? I see those guys out every weekend spraying lots.


----------



## Pro Pressure Washing (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been told that you can use kerosene or diesel fuel to remove tar from a cars paint job; maybe if you let some dwell for a while then hit it with the pressure washer? I would imagine that some sort of solvent would be the fix.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Pro Pressure Washing said:


> I've been told that you can use kerosene or diesel fuel to remove tar from a cars paint job; maybe if you let some dwell for a while then hit it with the pressure washer? I would imagine that some sort of solvent would be the fix.



diesel fuel stains badly. i recently dropped some in an accident while refueling a lift.the plastic nozzle sheared right off the diesel fuel container. the nozzle ended up in the tank of the lift.


----------

